# Grand Cayman/Morritt's photos



## KristinB (May 30, 2006)

My Grand Cayman gallery includes photos of Morritt's grounds, for those who might be interested.


----------



## Cat (May 31, 2006)

Superb job, Kristin! Nice to see that the Grand is back to its pre-hurricane glory. Also, incredible pix of the wildlife, particular the magnificent butterflies. Thank you for posting the link!


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (May 31, 2006)

Wow!  Those are great pics!   I can't wait! (we'll be staying later this summer)   Thanks for sharing! 

Any hints, tips or suggestions that you may have would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks, again!


----------



## judyjht (Jun 5, 2006)

Great pics!!  How expensive is it to go fishing there??


----------



## Sherry (Jun 5, 2006)

Really enjoyed the pictures.   Nice Job.

Sherry


----------



## KristinB (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words!

Judy, If I remember correctly, for deep sea fishing, both Captain Herman and Captain Joey charged $125 per person.  I think reef fishing is a bit cheaper.

Skinsfan, I'm going to submit my review this week -- if you have any specific questions, feel free to e-mail or PM me in the meantime.


----------



## Skinsfan1311 (Jun 5, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Judy, If I remember correctly, for deep sea fishing, both Captain Herman and Captain Joey charged $125 per person.  I think reef fishing is a bit cheaper.
> 
> Skinsfan, I'm going to submit my review this week -- if you have any specific questions, feel free to e-mail or PM me in the meantime.



Thanks Kristin!  I can't think of anything right now....I'll wait for your review...thanks, again!


----------



## shmoore (Jun 5, 2006)

Kristin, your photos are professional! I love your compositions. Thank you for sharing. We just got home yesterday after spending three weeks there. My photos are okay, but yours are wonderful.:whoopie:


----------



## retbnz (Jun 15, 2006)

Kristin:
Great photos! I really wanted to see more in the area of the dock! What is the status of the dock rebuild ?


----------



## KristinB (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks!

Sandy can probably provide a better answer, as she was there in May (we were there in April).  But we were told that it would be ready around June.


----------



## miaval44 (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank your for sharing your beautiful pictures and the "quick-fix"  they provided me until it's MY TURN!  Enjoyed them very much!


----------



## BigJohn2 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the great pictures.  Is this a timeshare resort or just a motel resort?  

Thanks, 


BigJohn2


----------



## KristinB (Jun 22, 2006)

Glad everyone's enjoying the photos!

BigJohn, it's a timeshare resort, consisting of Morritt's Tortuga Club and Morritt's Grand Resort.  They share facilities and management.  Here's their website.  They do offer rentals, if that's why you were asking.


----------



## vettebuf (Jun 22, 2006)

Kristin, your pictures are absolutely fabulous. The only thing wrong with them is that they made mine look so inferior. It looks like I'll just have to go back to Morritt's as soon as my 1 in 4 is up January, 2008, and try harder!!!


----------

